# Duck Huntin' Dawgs



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Took my pooch on her first duck hunt the week of Thanksgiving. At a year old, and never having seen decoys etc., it was definitely visual stimulation overload!!  She was steady for dove season. But, when 4 close guns started banging a ducks started splashing in the decoys, she just almost couldn't stand herself. :fireworks  
Luckily I had the foresight to put her on a checkcord. At least, we now know where our work needs to be. What a wonderful learning experience and a joy to behold.

Here's a few pics I took of the pooches. My little girl is the one wsitting with the Smilin' mallard in her mouth. 

Anybody else got some good pics of their dogs working, feel free to post 'em up.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Who's chocolate was with you guys PR? And there are some great pics of medulla's Dee floating around!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Who's chocolate was with you guys PR? And there are some great pics of medulla's Dee floating around!


The choclate belonged to a guy named Joe (aka Ace) from Waco. You might have met him before.

Here's a pic of Medulla and Dee. The lighting just wasn't very good.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

hunted with Medulla a few weeks ago and that dog of his bolted and ran out in the dekes.. Then it stopped and uprighted a leaning deke then came back in the blind.. I know I didn't believe it either and I saw it!

sweet dog


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Great pics PR! Nothin like havin a good dog by your side...sure makes for a much more enjoyable hunt!

Here are a few of my Belle. The first 2 are of here first hunt when she was only 16 weeks old! She retrieved all of the birds in the pics! She was amazing from day one!

The last few are some of her posing with her mornings work from a few other hunts over the last several years.

Sorry for the pic quality, but these were re-taken with my digital from some printed out pics I have around my office.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The Marshall said:


> hunted with Medulla a few weeks ago and that dog of his bolted and ran out in the dekes.. Then it stopped and uprighted a leaning deke then came back in the blind.. I know I didn't believe it either and I saw it!
> 
> sweet dog


Yeah Dee is great.

She had seperation anxiety the whole time we were in Rockport. He made her sleep in port-a-kennel outside and she was none to happy.  She barked the whole time. Seems she prefers using Pappy's belly for a pillow. LOL


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

here a couple from the first season .


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My pics of the Jazzman and I are from early season teal hunts.......



















and one of my alltime favorite pics of the one I lost last year the night before the opener, Rodney and I:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is one of my favorites of Dee.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

My Beaux's first hunt.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wow Capn! That's a pretty pics, she almost looks chocolate in that pic.

Funny, don't know how old that pic is, but Joe's still got that blue/white cord. Joe's


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

did someone mention that super hunting machine Dee? Here is Dee at the world championship calling contest waiting to take home the first place trophy after a superb blast of notes that turned every ones head from amazement!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I think that pic of Dee is from 2 seasons ago, either that or 3 seasons ago. It just so happened to be opening of canvasback season and we had 3 of em zoom in on us in Rockport, with that un being the nicest bull.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sissy is waiting for someone to quit playing around and kill something!

and when the final shot was fired it looked like this! She said "finally dad!" hehehehe!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Spigot, is that a mottled mallard cross in that pic, or a really dark colored hen mallard? Can't see the bill in the pic to tell.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Speculum says Suzy, but she is mighty dark............


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Extremely dark, almost mottled duck dark. That's what I was asking. If it's got a yellow bill like a drake, that's a cross.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Some great pics of some great looking dogs! Here are a few of Milo

1) Milo and I before shooting time 
2) Wearing the warpaint after retrieving a hemorrhaging Buffie
3) Coming back to the blind
4) Watching birds
5) " "
6) Little nap in the blind on a slow morning


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Great pics everybody, this is what duck huntin is all about!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Spigot, is that a mottled mallard cross in that pic, or a really dark colored hen mallard? Can't see the bill in the pic to tell.


Is a secret hybrid mexican mallard drake crossed with a top secret black mallard hybrid that A&M has been experimenting with that breeds three times a year! suppose to help the duck population and it is immune to the bird flu!







LOL it a rainbow teal dummy!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Great post TXP!



The Marshall said:


> hunted with Medulla a few weeks ago and that dog of his bolted and ran out in the dekes.. Then it stopped and uprighted a leaning deke then came back in the blind.. I know I didn't believe it either and I saw it!


That's awesome!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL,, sorry Txpaleone! capn wanted these though.(I can't pm them) Sorry for the high jack but back up for a great thread. heheh


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

The 2nd one is a bonofide tailgate picture from one of last years fantastic goose hunts with old Sonny boy around Inez with the 1st being a picture of me & Sonny and my cousin John and his dog Eagle after a great duck hunt in Brazoria County.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> LOL,, sorry Txpaleone! capn wanted these though.(I can't pm them) Sorry for the high jack but back up for a great thread. heheh


It's a suzie, just a really dark one. Even the bill has extra black on it. When you said you liked your women dark, I didn't think you were talkin about ducks! 

That would be a good suzie for a wall mount, paired up with a big ol fat greenhead.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> It's a suzie, just a really dark one. Even the bill has extra black on it. When you said you liked your women dark, I didn't think you were talkin about ducks!
> 
> That would be a good suzie for a wall mount, paired up with a big ol fat greenhead.


she was a good eatin suzie at that. Me like to eat suzies! hehehe
I say it's a crossed hybrid mixed breed from A&M research lab that excaped!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I say it's a crossed hybrid mixed breed from A&M research lab that excaped!


I say, HEN KILLER!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I say, HEN KILLER!


Hen's and Kitty's and so what about it. If it land on my water and eat my corn that suka is going to die!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Personally, I only put enough corn out for the drakes. The dang hens can fend for themselves.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Hen's and Kitty's and so what about it. If it _land on my water and eat my corn_that suka is going to die!



ummmmmmmm, ya might wanna read up on a certain section of the TPW Hunting Regs in regards to this last statement there Spout ol buddy!:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> ummmmmmmm, ya might wanna read up on a certain section of the TPW Hunting Regs in regards to this last statement there Spout ol buddy!


Opps,, hehehehe,, it is a specail Duck unlimited, TP&W , delta waterfowl, test pond I hunt and I have specail permits for it. The warden hunts with me quite often triple one. You wanna go hunt with me







Have spot need ride. I can't drink and drive when I carry guns. Its a road rage thing you know! :rotfl:


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

*Ranger*

This is Ranger getting his first duck. Hope picture works.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Opps,, hehehehe,, it is a specail Duck unlimited, TP&W , delta waterfowl, test pond I hunt and I have specail permits for it. The warden hunts with me quite often triple one. You wanna go hunt with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SIGN ME UP BUD!!! Just name the time and place:spineyes:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> ....... it is a specail Duck unlimited, TP&W , delta waterfowl, test pond I hunt and I have specail permits for it. ........


I thought that only applied to Rainbow Teal season.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> I thought that only applied to Rainbow Teal season.


Kinda depends on who ya know.....if'n ya know the right type of folks you can file for a special "extension" on your permit only rainbow teal tags:wink:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I thought that only applied to Rainbow Teal season.


Na,, I is specail. I have a short bus! I is gonna let triple drive me to my secret spot and we can meet ya der if you want. I'll call all da game wardens and make sure there aint no birdy flu in da area then we smackem all till we is out of shells. Then we can pick out da pretty birds to keep and eat the ugly ones before we comes back home. There is some of dem Rainbow around but a full strap of bull sprigs is more fun! we can even Have ol Medulla meets us down yonder. I tell him to brang ol Dee wit him so we can has a good caller with us.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm in!! Loading my dawg now!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm in!! Loading my dawg now!!


I need to call and see if I can get that split season pass from my warden buddy if he aint useing it. If so,, its on. I'll keep you guys in the know! cuzz I need a ride when drinking and driving wit a gun. Road rage you know! LOL, I got me a new sig line coming I think. LOL


----------



## Third Coast Fishing (Feb 23, 2006)

Pic. #1. Takes lots of training and discipline to teach them to be still enough for a good tee shot. That's Hershel my numero uno canine unit.. (8 1/2 years old.)

Pic. #2. Merry Christmas to ALL you 2coolers! Hershel & Brutis, who is 2 1/2 and my last pick-o-de-litter for stud fees.

Yes they both hunt and NO I'M NOT GAY!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pics PR and same to the rest of the duck huntin gang. PR, I know ya'll had a great trip. Congrats to you and the rest of the crew.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Good post Pale fella....

so now your mantra should be The Pale1 hunts with a black dog!


John


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Here's a cool pic of Medulla's Dee
And my Chloe. She's getting old and very underworked but she can guard a pile of coots with the best of 'em.


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

one day soon maybe i will have some working pictures to post but for know this is what i have


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

Avril & Tank


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I need to download some of him retrieving.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Love all the pics, guys!


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

*Drake's Two Favorite Hobbies*

...


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

*Rocksy.....*

Here is my favorite hunting buddy..... Rocksy! Good Girl!!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

When she isn't hunting, she likes to take a dip in the pool.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

and heres "CHISEL".


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

The pics are great! Here's a few of Sadie's first year. She's had a pretty good first year so far.

Late,
Cox


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

TXDRAKE, dude, that Chisel is one serious lookin huntin beast! 

Good Lawd! Totin around that sandhill like it's a teal or somethin! And makes that goose look like a premie!
Looks like a true-blue dedicated marsh partner ya got there!:dance:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks Triple F,

He's a beast and he is all business when it comes to his hunting. Thank goodness he has got such a wonderful disposition. He is also a great freind to have in the marsh or anywhere or anytime.

Thanks agian.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*HERE'S BOY JUST HUNTIN..*


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Brittany at work*

Heres a pic of my brittany from this weekend. By the way I have a female in heat. Anybody want pups.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice thread Palerider.. Tis the season.

Great looking dogs everyone.. I am open if someone needs help with a duck shoot..

Here is klever working it.... From 7 weeks to 3 yrs..


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

*quick question*

First off, Great looking dogs fellas, now for the question. We as hunters spend hundreds to thousands of dollars for the camo gun, camo clothes, camo atv etc.etc.etc. We then camo out,face mask, gloves, get into our camo blinds, then sticka big ole white or yellow lab on the bank or to the side of the blind to fetch birds up. it kind of contradicts all the camo. I know movement plays a big key with the birds on flaring them,but do you think the color flares them off at all..I know a yellow lab would be great in a goose spread, but how does it affect a teal hunt or early season duck hunt with dark earth tone colors.green grass. nothin dead yet. just curious


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is my pup with her first snow goose from last weekend. She looks sad in the pic and I didn't know what was wrong at the time. Turns out, I almost killed her due to hypothermia. Get vests on your dogs on cold windy days.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Afew of my favorites. This is Capt. Mike Hart and Fred waiting in a ground blind.









Fred with his first ever duck retrieve










Sunny, Fred and my girl Rocksy









One of my faves. Rocksy bringing in a bufflehead drake









Artsy pose with pintail









Not a lot of action but very recent.









Gotta love the enthusiasm these dogs show. Its really makes me want to get out there in the freezing rain and wind just to watch my girl do her thing. Great pics guys. Later, Aubrey


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is "SHOCK" doin his thang.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here are some of "Fuel", she has the skills but is lost when it comes to being in the blind. She will get it soon. Still has not got that the birds are coming form the sky, and everytime the guns go bang there might not be a bird..........and god help us if its a cripple. She just needs more time in the field.


















Here are some of Diesel


















I have had the pleasure of hunting with alot of dogs in this post!

Shock, Chisel, Sadie, and Jewel


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Dog pics...*

Some pics of my dog Hank from last year (his first season)....


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Dog pics*

More pics of Hank. Also pics of Hank's pup....


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Awsome looking dogs guys. I cant wait to get a lab and get it ready for duck season. I've always wanted a labrador. I have 2 beagles, and one is an OK field dog...first time training, we will get it down.


----------



## Dabuster (Jun 13, 2006)

*Maggies Speck*

Here's Maggie with a nice Spec from last year .......She not up for much hunting this year, getting a little old,but she's still ready to go ....


----------



## specag01 (May 12, 2005)

*Jet*

Jets first hunt. Trial by fire.....Great pics of everyones dogs....


----------



## stxwaterfowler (Apr 30, 2006)

My female @ 9 yrs old (she passed away this summer) RIP Saydie. Great dog probably can never be replace.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

*Bay*

Some photos from last season.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

My son's brand new silver lab pup "Hondo".


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Sadi First Year*

This is Sadie's first full season with me. Thanks Jodi Shupe for gift...


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Posted these earlier this week.. My 3 legged dog in action...

IMG]http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj281/garrettryan77/IMG00177.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is my pup.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Ace, going on almost 9 yrs old now


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*Buster at work*

My dawg Buster at various ages. Some hunting some posing.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

My 3 yr old dawg, after a hunt earlier this year


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

:cheers: Good looking dawgs guys!! I'm still debaiting if I want to get a chessie or lab.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

jj jones said:


> :cheers: Good looking dawgs guys!! I'm still debaiting if I want to get a chessie or lab.


That shouldn't be an issue,, Lab all the way!:brew:


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

jj jones said:


> :cheers: Good looking dawgs guys!! I'm still debaiting if I want to get a chessie or lab.


How much patience you have??? A little, buy one and send to trainer, a lot, get a lab, a TREMENDOUS amount get a chessie! lol They are great dogs just a lil more stubborn.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

Me and maggie last weekend. things were getting slow in the blind and she was getting tired. my cousin snapped the picture while i was watching ducks avoid our pond.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah Dee is great.
> 
> She had seperation anxiety the whole time we were in Rockport. He made her sleep in port-a-kennel outside and she was none to happy.  She barked the whole time. Seems she prefers using Pappy's belly for a pillow. LOL


That flea bucket needs to spend more time on the business end of a **** elm club and less time on poppas belly. At least Salt catches a mouse now and then. :work::rotfl::rotfl:

Kidding a'course. The Deester's a fine ani-mule.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

*sammie*

my 4 yr. old female.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

*sammie*

a few more...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

jj jones said:


> :cheers: Good looking dawgs guys!! I'm still debaiting if I want to get a chessie or lab.


You'll find that chessie's are a great breed to own if you have the patience to work with them.. They are very protective(did I mention hard headed) and very loyal to their owners and family.They'll go into and break up ice when some other dogs will hang out in the blind. Give them an inch and they'll take a football field.
A great dog trainer I have very much respect for told me his opinion on dogs to train for birds. Black lab first, yellow lab second, choc lab third and stay away from a chessie. Guess he's lazy or I'm just hardheaded. Love them to death and will always have one. Good luck on what ever you choose. Ted


----------



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

My Ole' Boy FRITZ
No telling how many birds he's picked up for me but he makes it look easy.

Backwater Retrievers and Waterfowl


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ted Gentry said:


> You'll find that chessie's are a great breed to own if you have the patience to work with them.. They are very protective(did I mention hard headed)


Chessies are O.K. The training thing is over-rated. Just get you a catchers mask, put on three flannel shirts, two pair of jeans, and a couple pair of insulated coveralls, some welding gloves, a tire iron (heeling stick) and a log chain for a check cord and you pretty well got it made.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

from my place Coleman Tx


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Some pics of my dog duece and I last year*

100 Lb hunting machine 10 months old! my #1 hunting buddie!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Tx HNT/FSH College Boy said:


> 100 Lb hunting machine 10 months old! my #1 hunting buddie!


He is a Brute!


----------



## quackkiller (Nov 19, 2008)

Duece also likes long walks in the gorda marsh at night. Marsh Walk 07


----------



## coryd33 (Sep 1, 2007)

only pics I have for now are dove. and yes there were enough shooters for the bird count


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Good looking dogs! Here's mine.


----------

